# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  quadro ns

## fsdn2003

salve, vorrei sapere se avete incontrato le mie stesse difficoltà per il quadro ns, in particolare per un'azienda al primo anno di attività che non possiede beni ammortizzabili e non ha dipendenti nè collaboratori, se metto tutto zero nell'ns, la dichiarazione non si chiude...voi come avete risolto??
metto valori simbolici di 1 euro di nei solo al fine di inviare la dichiarazione??
grazie

----------


## Speedy

> salve, vorrei sapere se avete incontrato le mie stesse difficoltà per il quadro ns, in particolare per un'azienda al primo anno di attività che non possiede beni ammortizzabili e non ha dipendenti nè collaboratori, se metto tutto zero nell'ns, la dichiarazione non si chiude...voi come avete risolto??
> metto valori simbolici di 1 euro di nei solo al fine di inviare la dichiarazione??
> grazie

  Perdona l'ignoranza, ma quale è il quadro NS ?

----------


## Robi

Che sia INE???

----------


## danilo sciuto

Lo sapevo ..... il quadro NS .... mi hanno messo un nuovo quadro, a pochi giorni dalla scadenza degli F24 .....  :Mad:     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## fsdn2003

il quadro ns è quello degli indicatori..non dovrebbe far variare nulla in merito ai versamenti, serve solo per verificare la "veridicità e coerenza dei dati inseriti in dichiarazione"..cmq se metto tutto zero la dich. non posso inviarla..bè perchè devo avere per forza personale a nero o dei beni strumentali al primo anno di attività???

----------


## Robi

Bè non ho riscontrato il tuo problema, la dichiarazione si chiude anche con l'INE compilato a valori zero, inoltre i controlli SOGEI non evidenziano anomalie. Non capisco dove trovi difficoltà...

----------


## fsdn2003

e si chiude anche il quadro rx??
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Confermo quanto detto da Robi.
Prova ad interpellare la tua software house. 
ciao   

> e si chiude anche il quadro rx??
> grazie

----------


## sabrinallt

> Confermo quanto detto da Robi.
> Prova ad interpellare la tua software house. 
> ciao

  scusate ma una impresa in semplificata per il primo periodo di imposta 2009 deve compilare il quadro NS? qualcuno sa niente della funzione che c'è dietro il valore dei beni strumentali?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> scusate ma una impresa in semplificata per il primo periodo di imposta 2009 deve compilare il quadro NS? qualcuno sa niente della funzione che c'è dietro il valore dei beni strumentali?

  1) Sì
2) No. 
ciao

----------

